# My med combo



## Starwaves (Apr 22, 2017)

My med combo that is helping get rid of dp/dr... (induced by marijuana panic attack)

Cymbalta 60 mg

Zyprexa 10 mg

Klonopin 1 mg twice daily

Any questions?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Atypical and AntiDepressant low dose combo again!!!....Works wonders for lots of people (Me included)

Be very careful with Klonopin (or any Benzo for that matter) They should only be a short term thing whilst other drugs like Atypicals and SSRIs build up in your system...

Tolerance can build very quickly with Benzos and as a result constant dosage increases are required for the same desired effects (Not a good scenario)


----------



## didep (Jul 1, 2011)

My combo:

Duloxetine 30 mg

lamotrigine 50 mg

olanzapine 2,5 mg

This combo improved depression, anxiety and dp/dr


----------



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm hoping my low dose ssri and anti psychotic will kick in soon!!


----------

